# What A Day! Lotsa Tears, Lotsa Smiles, Lotsa Miles ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It has certainly been quite a day for me today. I started planning a couple of days ago to make a little road trip today to take a goose, some ducks, and some pigeons to my friend, Bart, in Norco and then on to pick up a pigeon from our member, Risingstarfans, who had been kind enough to take in the bird for me.

I had asked my friend, Kiem, if she wanted to go, and she did want to go. 9:30 AM was the planned departure from my house, and we actually did get on the road by 9:45 AM .. that's close to a world record for she and I and especially for me during baby bird season. I had all my baby birds packed up with their food and the birds for Bart all loaded and ready to go. 

I had a call last night from someone in Corona who had brought me a little sparrow last year, and now she had another one .. thus the first little detour .. get off the freeway in Corona and meet her in a McDonald's parking lot and get the little sparrow. 10 minutes before we got to that exit, she called me in tears saying that she thought the little sparrow had died but she coudn't tell. When we got there, she was holding this fledgling sparrow in her hands and sobbing. She handed me the bird saying she hoped it was OK .. sadly, it was quite dead. After trying to console her for a few minutes, we got back on the freeway and headed for Bart's place.

Fortunately, there were no surprises or hitches at Bart's, and we dropped off the birds for him and were heading back to the freeway in record time. It was, however, time to feed the babies again, so I pulled into a parking lot and got out all the babies, food, and other essentials. My friend, Kiem, wanted to help feed, so I said sure and handed her a box of baby birds, food, paper towels, and said "Go for it!". Turns out that your first attempt at feeding squirming baby sparrows and starlings is a bit more challenging than I recalled  I'm still finding and picking up spilled and thrown food from the car. But, mission accomplished, babies are fed, and we are again on our way to Risingstarfan's place.

Some 50 miles later, we arrived at Risingstarfan's home where we were treated to a very tasty and enjoyable lunch, and also were privileged to see the gorgeous American Fantails that Risingstarfan raises. There were babies from little bitty up to almost grown, and they were so very, very adorable. I got to band one of them and am proud to say that I got the band on the way it was wanted (left leg and upside down) and on the first try! 

Then we got to meet Sox, the rescued pigeon. She is NPA banded and a little, petite thing. She was ill when she was found, and Risingstarfan nursed her back to health. Here's a not very good cell phone picture of her:










Now it was time to feed babies again, and Kiem did much better this time around. Once the little ones were fed and packed up, we headed home.

A few minutes after I got home and got everybirdy put back where they belonged, a young lady from the San Diego area arrived with her duck, Dewey. She had made arrangements to bring Dewey to me as she could no longer keep him/her. This was another very, very tearful and heartbreaking thing. Clearly, this young lady loves Dewey very much. She's called twice since leaving here to check on Dewey .. all is well.

No sooner than Dewey's Mom had left the doorbell rang .. OH MY GOSH! There is an entire family in my driveway .. Mom, Dad, Grandparents, Aunt/Uncle, and Kids .. AND a suspicious looking 10 gallon plastic bucket. Yep, there is a little critter in that bucket ..










I had no idea who all these people were, but obviously, they live in the neighborhood and got told or figured out that I'm the local critter person. 

This little opossum is just adorable but was eaten up with fleas, so I've been flea combing like crazy. S/he will be going to the wildlife center tomorrow.

Finally, it was time to go get the little sparrow in Fountain Valley .. turned out to be a House Finch, so it can go to the wildlife center tomorrow also.

On the way home got a call from the Animal Urgent Care .. can they send someone with a little bird to my place .. sure, why not? What's one more today? This one turned out to be a little Goldfinch which can also go to the wildlife center tomorrow.

I finally plugged the phone into the charger and sat down to write this very lengthy post when the phone rings yet one more time .. it's a lady that I know well who has found a starling .. that one will be arriving in the morning.

So .. a busy day here .. 220 miles worth of driving, and many birds later, I am going to finish trying to read the posts here and then get to bed!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

And now there is a pigeon coming in first thing in the AM. I am well and truly done for today! I am NOT answering the phone again tonight!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't imagine how you did all this in one day
All those little babies that are coming your way are so lucky.
Hope you can get some rest today.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You are a SUPER WOMAN..........and OUR HERO!! 
Loved the pics. The possum is very cute.........


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Terry..........I am exhausted just reading your post. I don't know how you do it all and manage to work a full time job and manage a husband and household. You are amazing!!!!

God Bless you for all you dedication and devotion in saving and caring for all the critters.

Please get some well deserved rest.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Super Woman Indeed!!!!! Wow.... Terry!!!! Heres hoping to a more quite Sunday! You'll need it taking care of all the critters.... 

As Charis would say....... Your SOME KINDA WONDERFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for reading and replying everyone! Sadly, the pigeon that was scheduled to arrive this morning passed away during the night, but the darling starling arrived in fine form this morning. It is a bit more quiet today (which usually means that tomorrow will be a chaotic day). Thus far two little Mourning Doves have come in (victims of tree trimming). One has an injured leg, but they are otherwise very healthy and hardy little ones and will be going to the wildlife center shortly. 

I'm leaving in a few minutes to meet a lady that has rescued a sparrow that flew into her window. We spoke yesterday and agreed to give it over night to recover and if it was still having problems today I would take it. Apparently it still cannot use its legs.

Terry


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Whoever said "When it rains, it pours" clearly hasn't spent enough time with you .... or they would DEFINITELY have made reference to a MONSOON!!! Bless you, Terry! It's been a busy, hectic weekend for you with lots of tears but the number of lives you've touched, both human and avian, is amazing. It's good to know there are people like you in this world. Have a peaceful night.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Wolfwood! I've been hearing that old song It Never Rains In Southern California playing over and over in my head and thinking "Yeah .. maybe not unless it's raining sparrows, starlings, and Easter ducklings" ..  

Still, it has been quiet today. There are two baby some kind of birds on the way here from Sunset Beach (presumably sparrows). Some moron left them in a box in the parking lot of a business. Luckily they were found by a kindly employee.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Holy cow!!! Your schedule sounds like Grand Central Station!!! Glad you had a good meal and a chance to see some lovely, healthy fantails in and around all the rescues!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I hope you were able to fit in the personal necessities of life like a shower and eating! You don't even mention the other things that need to be done like washing their dishes, syringes, cleaning cages, food preparation etc. But, it is all worth it when you finish feeding, say, a little sparrow and it has its tummy full and goes sound asleep....secure in his little world with his awesome mom.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is absolutely amazing and inspiring. Terry you must have so much patience, I felt wound up just reading the story.
I'll take a deep breath next time I'm about to say I'm too busy, and think about what you manage to cram into a day.
I say again, inspiring.

Janet


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terry...in the years I have been a member of this site, your dedication and hours of work in love, tears and frustrations, have never ceased to amaze me and, of course, my fellow members.

*You need help!!* 

Is there *any* possiblity of having a "volunteer" or two or three to help?

WHAT an opportunity for someone...maybe HS or College student to "intern" with you if they are going into some type of animal care area! The experience would be priceless!!

Sooner or later, the stress is going to tell and what would the animals/birds do then if you aren't there?? This has bothered me for a long time. I can't remember if you have ever mentioned anyone helping you...

Sure hope you DO have help...

LOVE, HUGS AND ADMIRATION TO A FINE CARING HUMAN BEING! You, indeed, deserve the title *WONDER WOMAN!!*

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

After reading your adventures the past couple days Terry - I need to go take a nap 

What do you run on??? I'm sure all of want some!

I agree with Shi - you do need some help. I know you've tried before, but I really hope you can find someone to help out - even a little would be good.

I also wish there were more like you in this world. Kudos to you - wonderful woman that you are


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Terry, you're wonderful. I don't know how you do it. I hope all those babies are doing well. A trick for getting fleas off of feral kittens or wild babies like opossums is to put a towel in the dryer for ten minutes or so and then wrap the baby in it. Almost all the fleas jump onto the hotter towel and then you can bag it. Good luck with everyone.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AND, what is such a shame is that there are so MANY of us on this site, that IF we lived near Terry, would be banging on her door to offer our help!

*sigh*

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> AND, what is such a shame is that there are so MANY of us on this site, that IF we lived near Terry, would be banging on her door to offer our help!
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...


Shi, this time you really HAVE it on the head!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Shi, this time you really HAVE it on the head!!!


Many thanks, Wolfwood! Only the truth and nothin' but the truth!

My goodness, you DO have a "thing" about heads, don't 'cha...  

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> AND, what is such a shame is that there are so MANY of us on this site, that IF we lived near Terry, would be banging on her door to offer our help!
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...



I always wished I lived near Terry from when I joined this group. 
There must be folks in your area who would love to learn and gain experience with birds and animals but how do we find them. 

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you all so very much for the kind comments and well wishes. Sadly, volunteers have never worked for me aside from those willing to go out on a big rescue/roundup .. those things are kinda fun .. dealing with the mundane cleaning, watering, medicating, feeding and such doesn't garner much enthusiasm. We manage though the days become very long and tiring this time of year .. ala I wasn't even on P-T yesterday due to taking care of little and not so little ones here.

The added "burden" of all the new cats hasn't helped as I have not yet managed to adjust myself to how to fit a 500% increase in cats into the scheme of things here .. but .. we're gaining on it. It's especially hard with feral cats as they want to hide, and I have to go shoosh them all out of their hiding places to take head count and be sure all kitties are accounted for and are doing OK.

Still, all is well here, and I'm about to be off to bed in a few minutes as tomorrow is a work day as in real work at the office in Garden Grove, so I've got to be up early and be organized as soon as my sleepy feet hit the floor.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> A trick for getting fleas off of feral kittens or wild babies like opossums is to put a towel in the dryer for ten minutes or so and then wrap the baby in it. Almost all the fleas jump onto the hotter towel and then you can bag it. Good luck with everyone.


Thanks for this flea tip, MJ! I'll bet that works like a charm!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I hope you were able to fit in the personal necessities of life like a shower and eating! You don't even mention the other things that need to be done like washing their dishes, syringes, cleaning cages, food preparation etc. But, it is all worth it when you finish feeding, say, a little sparrow and it has its tummy full and goes sound asleep....secure in his little world with his awesome mom.


I DO manage to get a few minutes everyday for personal necessities!  I just don't waste much time on them!  

Once I know everybirdy and everyanimal is fed and safe, it gives me a sense of great relief .. at that point I can relax a little bit.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Terry!

You mean to tell me that NO JH/HS guy or gal is interested in the animal field or looking to gain experience first hand?

WHAT is happening with kids today? Ah, don't answer that...with some, I already know!  *sigh*

Don't give up...there has to be one (two?) out there someplace!

Meanwhile, again, HUGE GRATEFUL THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

See ...Terry;

Shi is willing to help... and you could add me to the list to help out as well... SO I think IT's SETTLED... Ya just need to move on OVER to ARIZONA!!..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

FloridaLuv said:


> See ...Terry;
> 
> Shi is willing to help... and you could add me to the list to help out as well... SO I think IT's SETTLED... Ya just need to move on OVER to ARIZONA!!..



ROFL !! While that is certainly true, what about the HUGE VOID that would be left if Terry moved? 

At least WE have interested "volunteers"...so far, there only seems to be Terry in her spot! 

Since CA is due to become water one of these days, unfortunately ... I think I'll stay here.

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

